

The Last (or at Least Looniest) Newspaper in America - juanplusjuan
http://www.newsweek.com/last-or-least-looniest-newspaper-america-321646

======
mturmon
They describe the editor as pugilistic and nursing arbitrary feuds. I happen
to live in a place with a one-man paper like the one described, who has the
same problem.

Being used to metropolitan papers (with real governance, ethics, etc.) on the
one hand, and limp containers for ads on the other, I had not met this beast.
It has been educational to say the least.

I never quite understood, at a gut level, A.J. Liebling's notion of "freedom
of the press ... for whomever owns one" until this. It's amazing how much
power this can give the one who operates it, whether or not they have anything
to say.

------
CapitalistCartr
I think the freedom of the press afforded all of us by the Internet is
probably it's most important benefit.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY

